# Who's the dumber?



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Omega and I have discussed this on several occasions. It's frustrating, because neither of us will budge in our opinions of who takes the trophy home of being the dumbest of cartoon dads. I speak of course of Homer Simpson and Peter Griffin. I say Griffin. He has been declared legally retarded, for god's sake! Omega thinks Homer. I think Simpson is simply caught up in his own slovenliness that he he can't see the forest for the trees. He has also shown some actual signs that he can come up with a relatively intelligent solution when he has to. Griffin displays none of these traits. He constantly forgets his kids names especially Meg. In fact, I would go as far as to say that Peter would have perished a long time ago if not for their cynical , alcoholic dog, Brian. So, we now put this to the test and before the board. Who is indeed the stupidest **** of all? This may seem like a silly thread, but I assure you, this is more like a discussion in an Ivy League school compared to some of the more inane threads I could present. And we have a nifty little poll for you to vote! How ****ing cool is that? Lets get to it (voting and posting) and settle this once and for all.


----------



## Omega (May 24, 2004)

My vote goes to Homer for two reasons: 1) Think back to one of the treehouse of horror episodes where it turned out that Flanders was the devil, Homer ate the forbidden dought thus signing his soul over to Flanders, on the other hand Peter IMHO would have more than enough sense to not eat the damn thing. 2) In a miscellaneous Simpsons episode Homer got a computer and when the press any key window popped up he got confused and didn't know where to find the any key, Peter though has a computer and knows how to operate it now I will admit he's dumb as dirt but Homer is dumber. Oh and another thing Peter only forgets Megs name except for in one episode when he forgot Stewies.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

If we were talking simply "classic" Simpsons, I'd have said Peter was dumber... but the Homer of the past few years doesn't seem to have the intellect of a 2 year old. The "classic" Homer was just a bumbling drunkard, but the modern day Simpson is freaking retarded to a level even Peter hasn't conceived of reaching yet.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I have to go with Peter. But that is not really fair.I quit watching the Simpsons because the show really sucks ass anymore.


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

peter is dumber!!!!!!!!!!


why would a woman with his wife's body stay with him,is what i want to know!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Peter is a scholar compared to his son though!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Seems to me that Peter's a bit dumber, a bit fatter, a bit lazier and a lot cruder. But like HibLaGrande, I just don't watch the Simpson's any more. The plug should have been pulled years ago. Matt Groening should have done what Seinfeld did and quit when they were still near the top.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I think that stupid is, is stuipd does. Yup! My vote is Homer!


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Gotta go with Peter. Homer strikes me as the sort of fella who might've at some point been A-Okay intellectually, but through years of drinking and working in a nuclear plant, has slowly become, er, challenged.

Peter, on the other hand, is the sort of dude who's just limping along with what little he had to begin with.


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Cartoons are for dorks.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Sorry, can't vote - they're equally dumb!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

I had to stop and think about this one really... but my vote is Peter, comparing some episodes and sitchuations... like in the movies at least Homer is smart enofe to behave.
Homers been able to hold onto a job and his ideas do work... sometimes.

Peter just is plain stupid...


----------

